

I started with Obj-C/Cocoa Touch 10 days ago - tjosten
https://itunes.apple.com/de/app/moneygone/id675080415?l=en&mt=8

======
tjosten
Before, I made apps using Appcelerator Titanium. Don't ask why I even started
with that, Obj-C rocks!

